# running sealed and ported in the same system? whats the outcome?



## rjtapp (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi all. I have a question and it may be dumb but in the short time I've been a member here, I've learned this is where you come with questions to get the most experienced answer.
I was wondering what a system would sound like if a person was to run two seperate amps to two seperate subs the difference being one sub is sealed and the other is ported? 
Running seperate amps would allow different tuning to each sub for the enclosure type so is it do able with a positive outcome? I'm at work on break so ill check back from time to time but I won't be able to participate directly until after midnight pacific time but your knowledge intrigues me and others I've asked were skeptical.
Thanks so much for your time and advice. 
Rj Trapp.


----------



## longtubes (May 1, 2012)

I was wondering this my self, as both type enclosures have their distinct qualities,but I'm new here and didn't want to pop too many newb questions right away.


----------



## rjtapp (Mar 22, 2012)

This is my first question so ill take the shalacking. Lol


----------



## rjtapp (Mar 22, 2012)

I sit and read their forums for hours on end because the knowledge and the builds fascinate me.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

two words: phase shift. While you may have both systems electrically in phase, they might still not be acoustically in phase with each other because sealed and vented enclosures by nature have very different phase vs frequency. Henceforth, you will encounter some cancellation. How much depends on the phase difference at any particular frequency (closer the difference is to 180° would cause more cancellation, closer to 0° less cancellation).


----------



## eye_see_you (Jan 14, 2012)

Different Tonal responses first off but my first concern would be cancellation. How about more background as to the setup or test it and let us know the results


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

The interaction is going to be quite complex, because the phase of the ported box will be changing quickly while the sealed box is changing at a much slower rate.

That doesn't mean it's a bad idea; but i would separate the subs at least one quarter wavelength apart. For a tuning frequency of 30hz, that's a separation of about eleven feet.


----------



## eye_see_you (Jan 14, 2012)

Actually this has been done many times before utilizing a sub in the dash or console with an 8 or 10 for SQ and s ported configuration in the back/trunk


----------



## rjtapp (Mar 22, 2012)

Is there a thread in this forum somewhere? So I couldn't do it with my current vehicle because there's no way I could seperate them close t 11 feet or 3 feet for that matter. The best I could do with my 06 gto is to get the sealed speaker enclosures that I've seen put in the rear side panels. There's so much room that I think they are close to 1cf. One 8" sub sealed on either side and a 12" ported in the trunk would be my best shot. I have the Rockford fosgate power 1000 25 to life limited edition 5 channel amp that's puts out [email protected] and the sub channel puts out [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected] So run 8's off the rear channels at 2ohm for around 200 per and 2ohm at the sub which currently is a 2012 sa12 d4 wired @2 ohms in a sealed which ill switch to ported. But man that sa will put out some bass in a ported so hopefully it won't overpower the 8's.


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

It can work, but to work correctly will take allot of work. Ported to go really down low, and sealed to play the rest. 

EX: 10-30 for ported and 30-80 for sealed. Something like that. But the general rule is a nono. Just make one or the other or you can make the best witch is IB .


----------



## rjtapp (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks guys, budget constraints right now but I want to pursue this idea. I found a thread on ls2gto.com where a company makes an enclosure for the rear seat side panels. They have put 8's in comfortably so I just have to come up with the $400 a piece for them. One for each side. I think when I do it though I'm going with sundown sa-8's to match my sa-12. That way I could put a ton of power to them typo keep up with the 12. But rest assured I will have your imput before I start on it. I won't just start without some of your solid advice. Thanks again for the time


----------



## indytrucks (Apr 5, 2009)

Why not just run dedicated midbass 8's in the side panels? And 400$ a piece!?! Are they made out of some space age material? Geez. Another thing to consider with the new sa8's is the mounting depth. If you go with them make sure they'll fit. It's a decent sized 8. And they are able to take way more power than that 5 channel is going to throw at them. The e8 may be a better sub. 

Oh, and sell me your 25 to Life! 


iPad words.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

nick650 said:


> It can work, but to work correctly will take allot of work. Ported to go really down low, and sealed to play the rest.
> 
> EX: 10-30 for ported and 30-80 for sealed. Something like that. But the general rule is a nono. Just make one or the other or you can make the best witch is IB .


that really makes no sense since a sealed box will naturally play lower than a ported box, unless you are saying that you are going to tune a ported box to 10hz. good luck with that.


----------



## rjtapp (Mar 22, 2012)

so jacob is developing and playing with an 8" sd sub for sealed applications. im going to wait untill he gets them ready for pre order then get a couple. the RF power 5 channel blew. i had all the power and everything it needed to opperate correctly but i think it was on its way out when i bought it. meanwhile i put the 08zx700.5 back in and way louder and cleaner than the RF was. i picked up a99 ranger for my commuter and it came with a alpine 9884 deck and jbl 6x8 all 4 corners. front two are toast but the back ones are good to go. i picked up a older alpine v-power 4 channel thats 75x4 and a pdx-m6 that looks like its never been installed, both for $300. love pawn shops. i think im going to try the dual sealed and ported in the ranger. i picked up a couple e12 d4 Sundown subs from woofers etc so i got the subs. also picked up a set of diamond d3 5x7 components for the front. when i start on the build ill start a log here with your input. 


thanks guys.


----------



## rjtapp (Mar 22, 2012)

the experimental 8's that mr fuller is working on will go in the gto. ill do a sa8 in the trunk with sd8's in the seat side panels.


----------

